# Goals this Hiking Season - Devils Path, Pemi Loop and Great Range



## skiersleft (Apr 3, 2013)

Any suggestions are much appreciated. As you know, I reached last year's goal when I completed a 3 day 2 night Presi Traverse.

The goals this year are as follow:

- two day, one night Devils Path hike, staying at Devils Tombstone campground.

- 3 day, 2 night Pemi Loop using the huts.

- multi day hike of Great Range in the Dacks.

Any advice? I have no idea where to camp when doing the multi day Great Range hike. Suggestions welcome.


----------



## andyzee (Apr 3, 2013)

Most hikes in Dacks are great. Few suggestions, Algonquin/Iroquois, Big Slide, Gothics.


----------



## David Metsky (Apr 3, 2013)

My GF wants to do a one day Presie Traverse so that's on the list. I'd like to do another one day Pemi Loop and see if I can better my time. Probably head up to the Daks to bag some new peaks.


----------



## Angus (Apr 3, 2013)

planning the hut-to-hut 50 miler in 24 hours hike. kind of stupid but why not! wanted to knock off a day hike of wapack trail this winter but didn't happen so maybe it will be a training session in May...still lots of skiing!


----------



## David Metsky (Apr 3, 2013)

Angus said:


> planning the hut-to-hut 50 miler in 24 hours hike. kind of stupid but why not!



A friend did the first ever full winter hut traverse last month. Wicked stupid.


----------



## Angus (Apr 3, 2013)

continuous?? How long? documentation? did the pemi traverse in 16 hours but really struggled due to hydration issues the last 10 miles and day hiked the presis with no problem. found that I need to be smarter about nutrition and especially hydration at my advanced age versus when I was younger!


----------



## David Metsky (Apr 3, 2013)

It's fully documented - http://adamiata.blogspot.com/2013/03/winter-hut-traverse-in-day-0392013.html 
Adam is a monster ultra athlete. He's held the summer Pemi loop record at times, and had done near record times for a Presie Traverse, the summer Hut Traverse, and the 48.


----------



## DonnaWalken (May 20, 2013)

David Metsky said:


> My GF wants to do a one day Presie Traverse so that's on the list. I'd like to do another one day Pemi Loop and see if I can better my time. Probably head up to the Daks to bag some new peaks.



Good luck on this, what's your best time right now? My wife and I are enjoying this much while we haven't got kids.


----------

